#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > سوال: رایت دی وی دی در حالت reaod ony

## غفور

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان
دنبال نرم افزاری می گردم که رایت فیلم با قابلیت فقط خواندنی بر روی فلش دیسک باشه. دوستایی که تو فیلم از مجالس عروسی شاید بهتر درک کنند منظور بنده.
مثلا بعضی از آشنا یا فامیل یا دوستان قصد تماشای فیلم عروسی را دارن فقط بتونن نگاه کنند و کپی امکان پذیر نباشد .ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## غفور

یعنی از دیروز تا حالا یه نفر پیدا نشد که تو کار استودیو باشه مارو راهنمایی کنه؟

----------

